# Word 2K Find & Replace a Carriage Return



## RickVS (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a document with lines of text that are separated with a paragraph character. When I click on the paragraph button to show special characters, the paragraph characters clearly show on the page. However, if I try to do an Edit/Find or Replace, choosing the paragraph character from the list of Special characters, Word doesn't find the character. Yet they are right there on the page. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

What happens when you manually type *^p* in the Find box?
What happens if you put *^13* in the Find box?


----------



## RickVS (Sep 13, 2006)

*That seems to work*

A ^p does find them. So why under Special Characters, when you pick the Paragraph symbol, does it put a ^v in the find box?

Thanks.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

To the best of my knowledge, *^v* is not a valid character for the Find box (i.e., it means nothing).

(On the other hand, *^13* corresponds to the ASCII equivalent number 13 character for a paragraph mark.)

If you think your MS Word installation might have gotten a few glitches, you can always Help menu > Detect and Repair it.


----------



## RickVS (Sep 13, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I'll give that a try.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

You're very welcome; I'm glad you sorted it out. Cheers! 


And here are some additional references, in case you wish to move on with a Repair of your MS Word:
Description of the self-repairing features
How to install or repair individual features of Office 2000
Description of the differences between the repair and reinstall options in Office 2000 Setup


----------

